# Thanks Dad!!



## Square Eye (May 11, 2006)

My Dad finally let go of the old chainsaw!












And I'm loving it! He bought it new in '84. I brought it home a few weeks ago and it had old gas in it. Probably hadn't been messed with or started for at least 10 years.(that's when I bought a Poulan.) Get this, it started with that old gas in it! I shut it down and started spending money on it right then. 

I know how badly this has been abused. I abused it myself. But, it's still a great saw.



OH! and I got this at a flea market for $5.00!






Sometimes it's good to be the Square Eye,

Thanks Dad!

Tom in KY, saw-saw-saw, I love saws.


----------



## Hamlin (May 14, 2006)

Those STHL saws are really great saws. Wouldn't trade mine off for nothing. I also have one of those chain sharpeners, prefer using a file with a guide tho.


----------



## inspectorD (May 14, 2006)

I'm partial to my 55 rancher Husquavarna and his big brother 362. My boys love to watch (there eyes light up)me cut tree's and someday will get mine, just as you did you Square Eye...Are'nt dads with tools the best!!!


----------



## Square Eye (May 15, 2006)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> ...Are'nt dads with tools the best!!!



YEP!

Wouldn't trade him.


----------

